# ~Silly Faces!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of your pups making silly faces? Post them please!!! 


I'll start with my little monkey, lol...



Ya Benji I'z sticking ma tongue at u!!!












I'z fink I pawtied too hard last night! Pwease make ze sun stop ze shining and the sky stop ze spinning!





Share your silly face pics!!! :tongue:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I can already tell this thread is going to be a good one! Bella's faces are hilarious. Such a cute little pumpkin. Here are a couple of Ode's:

HAAAA! Mom, you so funny!


This one's blurry but it cracks me up. This is her play face.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

LOL those are too cute!!

I thought this one of Gypsy was cute!

ugh iz to brite out here i need ma shades


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love them! I needed this thread today!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ha I like this thread!  

I puts my head in wiv my toys ok mom? 










I soooooo sweepy! 










Cheese! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LS what a great thread idea!! I love it! 
Bella and Odie's smiling faces were so funny and cute to wake up to! And the captions are hilarious. Gypsy is looking so adorable too!

I get to ride in the convertible? All day?? Yay!!









Does someone have sunglasses I can borrow pwease??









I hate coming to the V E T.....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It is Very rare to catch the Divs Child with a silly face but here are some I have caught when she thought I was not looking




And her Drama Queen Moment look


Sonny- He is just 100% Silly
GUILTY Look




And his smug look after he won a race


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

And a little silly from the hounds


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Gosh I LOVE them all!! Christie you're making want another Basset Hound!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I love this thread!!

I don't have enough pictures of Lilo yet, but I'll have to look for some silly ones later.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Lulajane said:


> Gosh I LOVE them all!! Christie you're making want another Basset Hound!!


LOL They are a riot! They are beyond silly


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

LS,this thread made me smile so funny


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

coco_little_bear said:


> I love this thread!!
> 
> I don't have enough pictures of Lilo yet, but I'll have to look for some silly ones later.


Hahahaha! Very cute!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Mom...... I weally weally didn't do it!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Hahaha! These are all hilarious and I was just laughing out loud looking through them. Especially the one of BG biting Sonny's face! 

These aren't chihuahuas, but I have to share because these are the silliest animal pictures I have. Took them in 2008 and they still make me smile. We were camping in Jasper, Alberta, and eating crackers and peanut butter at the table and this squirrel was super gutsy and came right up to us and started eating food off of of our knife.

Mmmmmm...


That PB is sticky!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 27898


Ready to ride mom!!!


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

I love all these silly pics!! I'll have to keep checking this thread all day! 

This is an older pic...but one of my fav's because Eli and Beamer are play fighting with those funny mean faces, while Mercedes is in the back looking like the priss that she is....and has that "I'm not getting involved" look on her face! lol


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

look likes she's saying "get me outta here"


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

and...This one is of Stella...it's SUCH an unattractive pic of her silly face! 









This is her without the funny look...


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

cpaoline said:


> look likes she's saying "get me outta here"


LOL...exactly!!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Tinaschi's said:


> and...This one is of Stella...it's SUCH an unattractive pic of her silly face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*pant pant* "Agua, Aguuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaa, please"


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I was laughing so hard I started to cry, LOL, thank you girls
those pictures are just too much fun, I love them, keep them coming please!!! 





A few of Chanel :love2:


Making silly faces then....




And silly faces now...




Eating silly things then...







Eating silly things now....







Doing her KISS impression then...




Doing her KISS impression now...




:tongue5:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL, oh i love this thread, we need to do this everyday....Think my favorite is the I'm adopted pic....


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

U cant be serious










Really mom u find this amusing










Im right here mom










Do I look tough in this hat


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

cpaoline said:


> *pant pant* "Agua, Aguuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaa, please"


LOL...YES!! We BOTH were hot! I actually had the air on in the van...but we were parked in the direct sun and it was hot. We shared the ice from daddy's Burger King cup! lol


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

"Stick em up!!!"









"This is my better side!"








"I didn't mean too!"


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

"I'm NOT speaking to you!" She does this face when she is a bit ticked! LOL


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Love these pics!! Exactly what i needed after a hard day!! Not a chi but this is my black lab, getting excited that id come home and trying to get in my face to give me kisses!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pam6400 said:


> Mom...... I weally weally didn't do it!


Oh my goodness is this a baby Benny? How adorable!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This is my favorite silly face from Lady!

"I don't like Sharin Daddy with Prince and the cat!"


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Jayda said:


> This is my favorite silly face from Lady!
> 
> "I don't like Sharin Daddy with Prince and the cat!"


LOL Love that face!!! :laughing9:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

LOL I love how Prince is using the cat as a pillow to rest his chin on, lol. :lol:



A couple more silly faces from my bunch...

Rocky's silly grin



Chanel's silly face while balancing a kong on her head, lol.





One more of the silly monkey...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love the Kong balancing act LS! Now that is funny!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I love love love this thread!  Our sweet Ella is such a ladylike, poised little thing that I have yet to catch a silly picture of her. Chica, on the other hand, is a definite ham, so here are a few of her silliest pics...

I luvs me some play time, and Iz gonna sneak in a kiss. 
Seriously Mom, enough with the flash photography already!

Wait, did you say cheese?! You just said "Chica, say cheese." I know that word! I'm getting cheese, right? Put down that camera and head for the fridge, lady!

What up, Mom? Nice photo editing job on my glowing doggie eyes. Totally realistic looking. Not!

Mooommmm!!! That new dog you adopted is shooting laser beams from her eyes at me again!!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

These are great! 

"just give me the ball mom"
View attachment 28098


"arrrrr I'm a pirate"
View attachment 28106


"don't even think of waking me"
View attachment 28114

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> U cant be serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao these pix omg too much silly
The too picture looks like snoop dog.. Errrr snoop lion

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 28122


Aaahhhhhh!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

These are awesome! Keep them coming. I played catch up today and I am rolling!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ma, you forgot I'z a squirrel, not a snow bunny!




Sneak attack in preparation...




Fight mode!




Chanel ~ Modeling since puppy days




lol...no other words for this one, haha!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie, annoying cats then


And now


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been looking at this thread for days and it has brought so many smiles! I love all the silly pups!





































This one is not a silly face but Jaxx being silly and thinking he can pull the disc golf bag with him in order to get to me.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Whachou lookin' at??











Curly ears....!











You forgetted me, mama!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie, annoying cats then
> 
> 
> And now


LOL

I am getting strange looks at my desk as this just cracked me up! Odie better be gla she has a nice cat brother as Huly WOULD NEVER put up with that! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amy Jo 

that second photo of Jaxx is awesome!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Huly said:


> Amy Jo
> 
> that second photo of Jaxx is awesome!


Thank you Christie. I love that photo. Just the look on his face makes me smile 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiki (Jul 12, 2013)

I definitely want in on this one:

Yoda-ish


yaaaaawn


Mom...get this...off of me..


Why must you wake me up?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I can already tell this thread is going to be a good one! Bella's faces are hilarious. Such a cute little pumpkin. Here are a couple of Ode's:
> 
> HAAAA! Mom, you so funny!
> 
> ...


The one of Odie standing on the cat is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Mom...... I weally weally didn't do it!


Haha hahahaha! Love it!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> U cant be serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol lol lol lol lol!!!!

The hat one cracks me up!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jayda said:


> This is my favorite silly face from Lady!
> 
> "I don't like Sharin Daddy with Prince and the cat!"


Hehehehe! Too cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cpaoline said:


> View attachment 28122
> 
> 
> Aaahhhhhh!!


That is one comfy pup! :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I have been looking at this thread for days and it has brought so many smiles! I love all the silly pups!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little Jaxx. :love5:


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Love this thread so I had to post... Here's some of Milo.









After a few too many Grronas..









What on earth is this new lead?!?









Life is AWESOMES.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

LouiseyC said:


> Love this thread so I had to post... Here's some of Milo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that last picture!! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LouiseyC said:


> Love this thread so I had to post... Here's some of Milo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww! So cute!


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you - so funny the faces they pull! This one isn't a silly face as such, but does make me smile. I could post hundreds!!


----------

